# Need help getting some information about a cane



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

A person wanted a shaft put onto two pieces of a walking stick/cane and sent me pictures. The cane was used by her GGGrandfather in England before he came to the US. I've never seen anything like it and wonder if someone has any comments?

The top piece she thinks is pewter and is filled with something. The bottom part she also things is pewter and I have no idea how to attach a shaft to it. Any ideas?

I'm hoping someone across the pond might know something about this style of cane.

I'd appreciate any help that can be offered.

Thanks.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Perhaps a piece of threaded rod epoxied to the shoe and the head then drilled and epoxy to the shaft.

If it were me I would be cruising garage sales or the local flea market looking for some junk pewter to experiment on attaching all thread to.

Looks like an interesting project looking forward to the progress.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure what the fill material is in the "head," and not sure how to attach it to the foot for stability. In fact, I'm not sure the bottom part shown is part of the cane...but she says it is.

Yeah, epoxy might work, but with all the stresses on the "foot" makes me wonder how it was attached originally.

Fun piece if I can get enough information to do it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Is the fill hard like concrete? That's what it looks like in the picture.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, she said "cement or something," and I was hoping it is something else that was constructed with the topper. I never heard of putting cement in one before. It is a mystery. 

SInce the wood part of the cane is missing I'm guess someone seperated the topper and foot for some reason and tossed the cane shaft. Doesn't make sense to me though. However if they did do that, maybe they filled the topper with cement to be used as a paper weight or something?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

What did you come up with?

The part on the left isn't a foot for a cane. It's a cap that goes on the end of the handle.

Here's a similar one from Pinterest.










Rodney

EDIT: I forgot to add. Chances are what you have are parts to two separate sticks. The first one like the picture here, the head is most likely a topper on a gentleman's walking stick.

You can probably drill and chisel out the mortar enough to secure it to another stick. You'll probably need to carve a custom collar to follow where the opening on the bottom is. It looks to me like some is missing.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

If its pewter its a very soft material . I have cast this type of material using a drip method and blow torch.

I doubt that the slipper is the bottom of the stick its to soft for the purpose and couldn't see a Victorian stickmaker using it because of it.

the head would have to be drilled and like all have suggested use a threaded rod and epoxy


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cant seem to edit this thread? but you have a interesting project hope to see it when done


----------

